# Advice please on thinking of changing clinics?



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have been at the same clinic since my first ivf. I have had 5 embryo transfers there resulting in two bfp and one beautiful daughter. I have had two failed cycles since having my little girl and thinking I might be better trying a different clinic for new things but don't know where to start looking or what to consider? My clinic is fine but doesn't do immunes which my consultant thinks might benefit me, and is shut weekends which led to slightly early egg retrieval the last cycle. So I know I need to rectify that for a start. Also wondered about going abroad as I have no money for treatment, but not sure how much this will save me and don't relish the thought of doing it in a different country?

Any advice, direction or experiences in considering the big move  would be really appreciated. I got my bfn this morning and need a new plan.

Thank you


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your  news. 

How about having a look on the  hfea  website  as there  is a search facility.  You can look for others on the UK you would be prepared to travel to.  It should  give a link to their  websites and there will probably  be a thread on here for them for you to ask what they are like.  

Not sure about  the  treatment  abroad  as not done it, but most of the clinics have a cycles thread you could get names from. 

Take care and good luck with what you decide.


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

I just wanted to Share that if you change clinics you can pay to get a copy of your notes it cost me £30 I didn't realise this when I first moved hospitals. Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Just to add that I didn't have to pay anything when I changed clinics but because I was also changing county, the NHS funding had to be moved. No problem, you're always entitled to a second opinion (I.e. a move) but it can take time. So make the decision quickly if you're NHS funded.


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Not sure if this is an option for you but have you considered egg sharing?
Im just about to start our 2nd ES cycle (1st one canceled due to over stimulation) there are quite a few private clinics all over the country that want egg sharers and most private clinics are open 7 days a week


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this and glad you have dd. I think you should move to the international thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 where you would find tons of reviews and comments on overseas clinics. Popular, more expensive but affordable destinations are Spain and Cyprus, popular cheaper destinations with high success rates are Czech rep and Poland. Here are ivf prices of my clinic All the best x

/links


----------



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Thanks. Self funding now. Thinking I will go to Serum in Greece, after some research I am feeling a lot less overwhelmed and quite excited about the new prospect of cycling abroad - a lot cheaper!


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

Cannot recommend Serum enough. 

DH and I were nervous at prospect of treatment abroad but actually turned out to be more relaxing as doubled up as holiday. Ladies in the clinic are all lovely. They work around YOU and do EC seven days a week so none of this nonsense in some UK clinic where they coast you over weekends to EC on Monday - effecting you egg quality and ultimately your success. Serum are very personal all the way through from start to finish. Lots of people travel with children and the clinic whenever we have been in has more often than not had a child in reception which again is nice as in UK this isn't always encouraged as such.  

We both would recommend Serum to anyone. Especially people who have cycled before with no success. 

Although our first cycle ended in BFN was our best cycle. We got high quality blasts. Frozen blasts. Everything went perfectly. Very different to U.K.  We struggled to get blasts and when we did in UK they were poor quality. Ended up very sick on last UK cycle where I wasn't monitored enough. It would appear I need some minor surgery now prior to next cycle out there next year. So flying out there Feb for surgery then FET in April all being well. The clinic picked up on things UK didn't deal with properly and also suggestions for other things required. 

DH and I have lost all faith in UK for fertility treatment and it's Serum all the way. 

Wishing you all the luck with choosing your clinic and your future cycles

Xx


----------

